# Hilfe



## harley_horst (17. Januar 2005)

Wer kann Helfen ?
 Versuche seit drei Wochen ein Foto meiner Freundin zu vektorieren um es aus einer Folie aus zu Plotter um diesen aufkleben auf einen Spiegel zu ätzen 

 Frage : kann mir jemand sagen wie ich es auf corel hinbekomme dieses Bild zu Vektorioeren ?

 Danke im vorraus mache es wieder gut

 Mfg Horst


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Januar 2005)

Einfache, schnelle Antwort:

1.) Bild in Corel auf die Hintergrundebene laden und diese sperren
2.) Neue Ebene erstellen und mit dem Bezier-Werkzeug die Konturen nachzeichnen

Alternativen: Wenn Du im Besitz von Corel Trace bist, wird die Vektorisierung automatisch
übernommen, allerdings nur mit verbesserungswürdigen Ergebnissen.

Weiterhin rate ich Dir, folgendes Tutorial anzuschauen, da ist das Ganze nochmal genauer
erklärt: http://romeo-help4u.com/AA/tutorials/PS/index.php?page=vector oder die foreninterne
Suche nach "vektorisieren", das spuckt jede Menge Ergebnisse aus.

Gruss


----------



## harley_horst (17. Januar 2005)

Danke  Markus aber leider geht der link nicht den du mir geschickt hast. Und wie kann ich  die Ebene sperren


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Also bei mir funktioniert der Link prima, habe es gerade nochmal ausprobiert.
Thema Ebene sperren: Hab gerade kein Corel zur Hand, aber es müßte sich
irgendwo auf der Ebenenpalette ein Symbol mit einem Schloss befinden.
Dies klickst Du an und schon ist die aktive Ebene gesperrt und kann somit 
auch nicht mehr verändert werden. Zum Entsperren noch einmal auf das 
Schloss klicken. Alles weitere dürfte normalerweise auch in der Hilfe bzw.
Handbuch zu finden sein.

Gruss Markus


----------

